# Hello



## Jake (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm from Iowa...just moved to kentucky. Been into mice for about a year. Want to learn more.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum hope you like it


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hiya and welcome


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome and hope you will enjoy the friendly forum


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------

